# Happy Election Day - in the USA



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Just wanted to remind everyone to get out and vote. I don't care what your political views are, make your voice heard. Democrat, republican, ultimately we all want the same thing, peace, happiness and financial stability. Sure we may disagree on how to get there, and we may even disagree on the exact definition of each of those, but ultimately we do want the same thing. So please make time to vote today. It is your right and your obligation. And besides, if you don't vote today then I don't want to hear a word out of you for the next 4 years. :smiles:


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Way to go, I was in line at 6:15 this morning and made my voice heard. 
Bob Barr for Pres!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm waiting until the last minute so I can be the deciding vote.....


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Our's have been cast. The DW stood in line for an hour at Polls opening (6am)and the DD and I went to her school around 9am. Only about a 20 minute wait at that time. Now all we can do is sit back and wait. Hope everyone out there that has been afforded the Rights to do so, exercises them in proper fashion.

Being here in Virginia, this is a very meaningful vote for us this year. That is considering that not only were several of the Founding Fathers from this area but the ground work for this ability and this country was laid in the general area. What an honor it is , IMHO, that we have.


Finally, like Pete said ....... you can't complain about things if you don't get out and vote!


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

I went to vote.

None of the Above 

was not a listed option.
what to do . . . .


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

The rest of the world is waiting for the results of your elections also.... who you choose impacts on the whole world, in one way or another.


----------



## bakeaholic (Aug 17, 2007)

today make me nervous and nauseated I just want it to be over with.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

8:18 AM Nov 5 2008 New York

:roll::look::lips:


----------



## bubz_bluez (Nov 4, 2008)

mccain just threw in the towel before further embarrassment.... the wieght of the free world rests on a man that has great ideas for this country i just hope he is careful how he picks his cabinet members.... it may be smart of obama surround himself with people who stand for the same things as him.... but then again it may be smart for him to pick people whom have diffrent ideas than him.... it is a hard decision he diffently doesnt want "yes men" i think he should go half in half.... but its not a good idea to allow mccain to have any power amongst his cabinet

anywho the election was momentious.... biggest land slide in a long time


neuroticly yours,
bubz


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I thought we weren't allowed to speculate on politics?

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I kind of thought so too, but right under the thread is (or was anyway...) a giant political ad, so I gotta think anything goes, eh?
In which case I have to think that the landslide victory is less a dislike for John McCain, or a love for Obama, but perhaps more of an indictment of what the Republican Administration, (and I don't just mean Bush) has done to this country. Not all Republicans of course, just the ones that have power and abused it or squandered it.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

That is pretty much correct. When I started this thread I tried very hard to keep my personal, political views out of it, other than to say that you should get out and vote. I am keeping a very close eye on this thread and if it strays much into the realm of political debate I will not hesitate to close the thread down. But I do think it was a momumental election, and a very important election for both sides and felt it deserved to be mentioned. I believe we can discuss the election, and the process without getting into a Democrat vs. Republican debate. But again, if that isn't the case, I will shut the thread down so please, let's keep it civil and try not to bash the opposing side. I'm sure Nicko and Jim are watching this thread, nervously, also and they won't allow it to go too far either.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Pete - apparently you got your message out - I believe there was a 12% increase in voting!! That is a huge number and just goes to show that no matter who's to blame for the current state of our country and economy people wanted a change and got it.

So it is written and now we have to go forward. People need jobs, families need stability and a reason to be hopeful, and we need to reestablish our economy around the globe.

Now everyone go out and have a good meal. Feed yourself and the economy!


Willie


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

Did any of you have any problems with voting? I'm pleased to say that there were no lines at my polling station. I went in, registered, voted, and was out. 

The fact that I did this at 2:30 PM probably helped ...

The fact that I also live in a rural area was most likely an even greater help. I watched the news and saw round the block lines at several polling stations in cities across the U.S.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Congrats Mapiva!!!

Voting was pretty painless at my polling station. We went around 7:30am and only had to wait in line for about 20-30 minutes. Can't complain about that!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

When I drove past the polling station at 6:30 am, there was a huge line. I decided to go grocery shopping and vote with another errand later in the day. When I got there at 12:45 pm, there was no line, just walked in, showed my id, helped the lady find my name, signed, filled in my bubbles, and was on my way in about 10 minutes.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Last year we switched our vote to permanent vote by mail. Really quite convenient and quick. Those of you facing long lines might check and see if your area offers it.

Phil


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

What excuse do I use in 4 years then to leave work early?


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

You could always do what I did and go into teaching. In addition to teaching three classes and two labs, I'm also responsible for running our student restaurant operation. We produce breakfast and lunch but by 1 PM, we're closed up. By 1:50, everything has been cleaned and put away. If need be, I can leave school at 2 PM, though I usually stay until 3. 

Ah yes ... the life of a culinary arts teacher ... I typically do not have to work evenings ... I don't work weekends or holidays ... I get every piddly little vacation that the kids get ... and three months off in the summer ... (heartfelt sigh) ... :chef:


----------



## bubz_bluez (Nov 4, 2008)

good for you mapiva you should be proud to be an american.... come sit at the patriots table! lol i was in an out at the voting station and got a free ride to vote! they finally set up a busing system in my home town.... and the ride to the voting station was free cant pass that up!

bubz


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I voted by absentee ballot.


----------



## addalittlebam (Oct 24, 2008)

This was the first election I ever voted in. I feel proud to be an American


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations to AddaLittleBam, Mapiva and all the new electors!

I was asked to be a poll worker in January; the first election I worked was the Wisconsin Primary in February. My city clerk (who's responsible for handling the elections) works extremely hard and is very professional. We don't have "early voting" per se, but we can vote absentee without stating a reason. When my husband and I went to do this a few weeks before the general election, the clerk begged me to come in and help. I worked about 24 hours over several days close to the election, registering people to vote and getting their absentee ballots in order. The time needed to register someone and get their absentee ballot paperwork done is more than twice as long as just the absentee ballot paperwork. Allt hose ballots are taken to the voters' respective voting wards to be opened during regular voting hours by poll workers. On election day I was detailed to do voter registrations, which you can do by showing a photo ID and a lease, utility bill or other official document with your new address on it. So long as that all meets the rules, and you've lived there at least 10 days, you can vote. I must have registered 75 people that day! There was one more worker doing the same, and at times the clerk had to do registrations as well. We had something like 87% turnout in my city!

I think there's a movement by the clerks to get the legislature to change the voting rules to allow "early voting" rather than absentee voting. The extra paperwork was daunting and expensive as well. 

Incidentally, I was paid minimum wage to do this work; it's not volunteer work. That way the clerks can scrutinize and supervise the workers more effectively.


----------

